

Mono and C# 4.0  - pufuwozu
http://mareksafar.blogspot.com/2009/12/mono-and-c-40.html

======
bad_user
Cool ... now only if they fixed those tail-calls ...

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Tail-calls and an easily accessible mono VMWare image which includes F# and
mono is the only thing keeping me from making the jump right now

